# worst experience phenibut



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Well I think I almost o'ded on phenibut. I had to leave work today because I was almost puking and highly sedated.....Funny thing it was only 2.25g and I can handle 1g Xanax no prob..


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

phenibut is potent stuff no doubt....if i took 2.5 grams at once id get nauseous..


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Well I think I almost o'ded on phenibut. I had to leave work today because I was almost puking and highly sedated.....Funny thing it was only 2.25g and I can handle 1g Xanax no prob..


I asked you about your Phenibut experiences on another post, so interesting to read this post.. what is your normal dose and why did you dose so high?

I've heard Phenibut is comparable to GHB, is that the case with the sharp dosage curve? I remember with GHB it was insanely steep, just 1 or 2 grams too much could put you out of action for 12 hours and semi-coma.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

DK3 said:


> I asked you about your Phenibut experiences on another post, so interesting to read this post.. what is your normal dose and why did you dose so high?
> 
> I've heard Phenibut is comparable to GHB, is that the case with the sharp dosage curve? I remember with GHB it was insanely steep, just 1 or 2 grams too much could put you out of action for 12 hours and semi-coma.


My normal dose is 1.5g to 1.75 and every time I took a dose I up'd it by .25g. So the other day I took 2g and after a few hours felt nothing then I took an additional .25g and then I had this wall of sedation that hit me as I was ****ting on the toilet at work. I freaked out, took 2 cups of coffee to stay awake and that did nothing. Due to disorientation and nausea I left work. Passed out at home with major hangover effects for 2 days!!! Thus, I will never take phenibut again, this is a very potent sedative!!!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> My normal dose is 1.5g to 1.75 and every time I took a dose I up'd it by .25g. So the other day I took 2g and after a few hours felt nothing then I took an additional .25g and then I had this wall of sedation that hit me as I was ****ting on the toilet at work. I freaked out, took 2 cups of coffee to stay awake and that did nothing. Due to disorientation and nausea I left work. Passed out at home with major hangover effects for 2 days!!! Thus, I will never take phenibut again, this is a very potent sedative!!!


Yup some people don't realize that supplements can have side effects as well (not saying this as referring to you, but it seems like some people want to go an all-natural method, which sometimes means no meds but several supplements). Both can affect your body & brain.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> My normal dose is 1.5g to 1.75 and every time I took a dose I up'd it by .25g. So the other day I took 2g and after a few hours felt nothing then I took an additional .25g and then I had this wall of sedation that hit me as I was ****ting on the toilet at work. I freaked out, took 2 cups of coffee to stay awake and that did nothing. Due to disorientation and nausea I left work. Passed out at home with major hangover effects for 2 days!!! Thus, I will never take phenibut again, this is a very potent sedative!!!


Holy crap! That sounds well scary, on toilet at work. Not the place you wanna flip out eh. That actually reminds me of a GHB story of mine.. are you sitting comfy?

Back in the day when GHB was legal I used to buy 300g tubs of it and bag it up measured out into my 1g and 2g doses for using outside wherever I might be. On this particular day I was returning from a meet up with some chic I had been chatting with.. it was early morning and I was sitting in MCD waiting for a bus and having a coke to wake me up and I decided to slip in 2g of the G as I was getting a little nervous. So I had that and started to feel a bit better. Then I bought a can of something and took that on the bus for the long ride back to the city. It was on the bus my problems started. I decided the 2g wasn't doing it for me so I wanted to have another 1g to bring me up to my maximum dose which normally would have me nicely intoxicated and anxiety-free. So in goes the bag into the can drink and I'm feeling very good after about 10 minutes. Then I start yawning and feeling sleepy. Not surprising after staying up so late and all the travelling. I thought I would take a little nap on the bus and enjoy the ride. The bus was quite full of people but it was early and quiet. So I close my eyes and start snoozing but before long I realise I'm in deep trouble. It turns out I actually put another 2g into the drink instead of 1g as the weights I wrote on the bags had rubbed off. I suddenly feel this weird sinking feeling and my eyes are real heavy, I just can't open them. All the sounds suddenly become distant and it feels like I'm a long way away, down a tunnel or something. At this point I begin to panic and think **** I'm dying or OD'ing. It was totally surreal. I was able to think perfectly but just unable to move a muscle or open my eyes, like paralysis or something. My biggest worry was the bus reaching last stop, me being in that state comatose, and the driver taking me to the hospital and them performing resuscitation. For the rest of the ride I was fighting this sinking feeling and struggling to keep myself from slipping further into it. Luckily after about 30 minutes or so I began to get some control back and could open my eyes a bit. By the time the bus stopped in the city it took all my damn effort to get up and walk off that bus. I went straight to a hotdog stand and ate a hotdog even though I'm a vegetarian, something I had clearly forgotten in my now blissful GHB intoxicated state.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

might the sickness be due to some drug interaction? like initial SS which I think I have experienced lately with 50mg hydroxine (am taking Efexor too)


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

DK3 said:


> Holy crap! That sounds well scary, on toilet at work. Not the place you wanna flip out eh. That actually reminds me of a GHB story of mine.. are you sitting comfy?
> 
> Back in the day when GHB was legal I used to buy 300g tubs of it and bag it up measured out into my 1g and 2g doses for using outside wherever I might be. On this particular day I was returning from a meet up with some chic I had been chatting with.. it was early morning and I was sitting in MCD waiting for a bus and having a coke to wake me up and I decided to slip in 2g of the G as I was getting a little nervous. So I had that and started to feel a bit better. Then I bought a can of something and took that on the bus for the long ride back to the city. It was on the bus my problems started. I decided the 2g wasn't doing it for me so I wanted to have another 1g to bring me up to my maximum dose which normally would have me nicely intoxicated and anxiety-free. So in goes the bag into the can drink and I'm feeling very good after about 10 minutes. Then I start yawning and feeling sleepy. Not surprising after staying up so late and all the travelling. I thought I would take a little nap on the bus and enjoy the ride. The bus was quite full of people but it was early and quiet. So I close my eyes and start snoozing but before long I realise I'm in deep trouble. It turns out I actually put another 2g into the drink instead of 1g as the weights I wrote on the bags had rubbed off. I suddenly feel this weird sinking feeling and my eyes are real heavy, I just can't open them. All the sounds suddenly become distant and it feels like I'm a long way away, down a tunnel or something. At this point I begin to panic and think **** I'm dying or OD'ing. It was totally surreal. I was able to think perfectly but just unable to move a muscle or open my eyes, like paralysis or something. My biggest worry was the bus reaching last stop, me being in that state comatose, and the driver taking me to the hospital and them performing resuscitation. For the rest of the ride I was fighting this sinking feeling and struggling to keep myself from slipping further into it. Luckily after about 30 minutes or so I began to get some control back and could open my eyes a bit. By the time the bus stopped in the city it took all my damn effort to get up and walk off that bus. I went straight to a hotdog stand and ate a hotdog even though I'm a vegetarian, something I had clearly forgotten in my now blissful GHB intoxicated state.


Wow that is scary, I hate phenibut now because of the damage that it has done. It was horrible being sick for 2 days.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I got my Phenibut today ("Phenibut XT" brand by Serious Nutrition Solutions), the silly company had printed a note on the outside of the package reading "Do not knock on door cannot answer the door, do not leave with a neighbour, leave in outside cupboard." I bet my postman thinks I'm a right freak. All I said to them was, I have social anxiety and dont like signing for things, can you send it regular post not signed for. Tsk. 

Anyway it comes in 500mg capsules and I took 2 today about 1 hour before going to post office. Didn't help at all, I was nervous as hell. Even after taking 0.5 Xanax ontop of the Phenibut. Might need a higher dose or need to allow longer for it to work perhaps.


----------

